# Advice for a First Time Boarder Having Issues



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Without getting into the logistics of right and wrong.

I would leave. If you're unhappy, and you're truly not confident in the care I would leave. It's not worth feeling anxious over and expecting the worse every time you arrive. 
I've always also done self care, so I know if I was ever to get full care I'd probably get way to controlling and paranoid about things, as I like how I do them, knowing they're done, knowing horse is happy. That's just me.

Everyone does things differently, which is fine. But if you're paying a lot of money for full care, and still needing to do things yourself it definitely isn't worth the stress of staying any longer. Especially if you've decided you're not staying on, the money is already gone, but you can breath a sigh of relief if he's back home with your mum, so I would do that. Personally.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Look for another place and move as soon as you find one. You already are the "bad boarder". If you don't trust them now you probably never will. They are maximizing their prices and minimizing their efforts and they will do it their way no matter what you say.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I haven't even read through the whole story but I saw 1400 a month for board.. and my jaw dropped for that much they should bend over backwards to make you happy... I would drive or not have a horse for that price.. ouch


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

For $1400 a month I'd expect hot and cold running help, multiple trainers and I wouldn't lift a finger for anything. As for not going to shows without them, pfffffft. I'd load up and go as I pleased, they can't stop you. But, it will cause friction and you won't be happy, and you're not already. So, I would move, forthwith. After reading all of your concerns, I would suggest moving the horse home and let your mom haul him for lessons and shows. You'll end up a lot happier.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I agree with the others, just leave now. You are risking your horses health (and maybe his life) to leave him there. Not worth the money to stay. I would leave first and tell them later. They may get ugly with you. 

They do not respect your wishes, lie to you and neglect proper care for your horse. They cannot be trusted. That is not normal for boarding facilities. 

Although a boarding barn may not do things exactly the way you would at your home, they should provide superior care for $1400/month. That is an insane amount of money for only board. 

If your mom is only an hour away I would take him right back home immediately. You can search out another place later when you have time. 

What about at your lesson barn? Do they have the room? 

If you do move him somewhere else, make sure everything is in writing.


----------



## njcskbcs (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you all for your advice. I will try to leave this week and look into the other barns I looked at before. Unfortunately I cannot stay at my lesson barn due to distance and not meeting my requirement for day turnout.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a thought; if you find a place that is less expensive, but does not have the labor force to tend to your horse as you prefer; you might be able to hire someone to help out while you are busy with school. 

When I was younger, I would have been thrilled with a job like that for minimal pay. 


hopefully your horse is ok and has not developed ulcers or anything from the haphazard feeding and care.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Start looking for a new barn. Things aren't going to change there. No amount of you raising a stink about it is going to make it change. 

I had my horse in a barn where there was insufficient turnout, extremely muddy paddocks, no pasture, and he kept getting beat up by the other horse he was in with. There was an empty paddock that was much nicer, so I asked the BO about it. He said they weren't using it because there was a big pile of manure in there, and some metal sticking out of the ground from when they built the place. I asked if I could clean it up and put my horse in there. He said sure. My daughter and I spent hours in there, lugging away the manure and digging pieces of metal siding out of the ground until it was safe. We put our horse in there by himself. Came to the barn the next day, and he was back with the bully horse in the tiny, muddy paddock. BO said having our gelding in the paddock we cleaned up was getting one of his mares all worked up so he couldn't be there. We gave notice the next day. 

People may have different philosophies on things like blanketing, water, etc. My BO didn't provide water outside in the winter because it freezes. The horses only drank at night when they were brought in. I was stunned! That's what heated water buckets and tank heaters are for. He thought it was perfectly fine to do that. Even though the folks at this barn said they would do everything you asked, they've demonstrated over and over again that they won't. Don't bother getting into a fight with them. Go see other barns, and start planning your move. Just don't tell them until you've found a better place.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I also agree that moving the horse back to your mom's for now might be your best option. Maybe over the Christmas break you can take some time to look at some other barns. You may not get to see your horse as much for a while, but at least he'll be safe!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Since you are not familiar with boarding, and many people aren't, it can be very hard to know what is normal or expected and that can change from area to area. 

But basic care should be standard everywhere. Access to clean water and forage (grass or hay) 24/7 is basic care. 

Stalled horses the situation gets more difficult because everyone seems to have their own ideas of stall maintenance. 

Basic should be stalls cleaned a minimum of once a day, especially for large horses. I do know of places that only clean six days a week skipping Sunday, but I would usually just pick my own stall that day when in those places. 

I personally prefer a deep bedding with mats below, but most places I have boarded don't like deep bedding. It takes longer to clean thus higher labor costs. Banking the sides, some do, some don't. 

In my experience, most barns will not be willing to change their stall maintenance routine. That is usually a take-it-or-leave-it situation. 

The "extras" is what drives up the cost in boarding. What I paid when I had my horse in full care in Georgia and was only able to get there on weekends, the stable hands did everything. 

For $600/month my warmblood was blanketed (sheet, blanket, or bare) per my system based on temperature. He was turned out daily from 7a-6p unless cold and raining. (their hours). 

Since I had someone working with him daily, the stable did not need to groom him or anything, but they did fly spray him with my spray prior to turnout in the summer. 

The facility had miles of trails, cross country course, two huge outdoor arenas, climate controlled tackroom, a lounge with kitchen, microwave and hot coffee in winter. There were bathrooms including showers in both barns. 

Pasture boarded horses had shelters, fed hard food twice daily and hay in winter, use of all facilities. I think they paid $400/month 

We were not charged extra for much of anything as the barn manager did not approve of charging for every little thing separate as some places do. 

They did not provide training, instead there were 3 approved trainers available or outside ones could come with manager approval. 

That was my all-time favorite place to board. 

On the other end of the spectrum, I have paid as low as $75/month for pasture board only. Hay rolls were provided by managers in winter (one per month) and everything else was self care. 

The least expensive stall boarding cost $125/month and was also self care. The horse owner had to provide all food and hay and do all turnout and care. For another $75/month the barn owner would feed boarded horses (they must still provide feed) and turn them out in the morning. Owners were responsible for pulling them up at night. 

Usually I like self care best because I am particular about my horses care, but my feed always seems to go faster at those places :icon_rolleyes: 

I listed prices for my area so you could get an idea how shocking it is to read you are getting substandard care for $1400/month. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I live in one of the most expensive areas in the USA. A full service boarding facility is between $350 and $650 -- the upper end having trail access, a large groomed arena, hot showers, cleaning twice a day, and daily turn out. You are being stolen from. They ought to be cleaning him out three times a day with gold plated manure forks at that rate.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Basically your first months board is a loss that you'll just have to write off as I doubt they will refund the equivalent cost per day for days you have not used. Hopefully there wasn't a deposit and last month paid that they decide they are entitled to keep but if that is in your contract yes, quite a big loss at that rate if they aren't kind enough to return it. If you are only an hour away for $1400 a month I bet your mother could make three trips a day for a month and probably not spend that much on hauling. I say move your horse home and for the time being let her bring him up and you go home on the weekend until you find something that you are more comfortable with.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Yup, I'm from one of the areas where stall board is easily $1400++ a month....turnout extra and it is _*not *_all day either but lucky if a few hours.
I lived on Long Island...few places are more expensive than their for "horses". 
_{Avna what you described is roughly $900 a month there for that or more}

*Ummm...bring the horse home, now!*_

You are somewhat spoiled by having your horse in your backyard, taken care of by your mother and to her/your standards...
No boarding barn is going to cater that specifically to you or your demands,..._not going to happen._
Stalls, most boarding barns now do mats and only a few inches_ at best_ of shavings, covering 1/2 the stall is what I see... deeply bedded and entire stall :lol: nope...
That laughter is _not _at you, but totally understanding where you come from, what you are accustomed to for care and what you are instead encountering and your frustration and concern level being over the roof in intensity.* I get it...*
What you had at home sounds like the kind of place I use to work at, manage and loved the individual care given and attention to details the animals received... it was a 60 horse show/board/lesson and training barn so _not_ so small. 
The workers worked hard at making those amenities, that level of care for all horses happen...it took a special kind of dedication.

*Take your horse home *so you need not worry, can concentrate on your studies and still get horse time weekends when you will go home or off to shows.
I would be interested to know if your college competition team barn has stalls available... a trainer who meets your needs and challenges you as a rider to better yourself and if that barn also shows your organization {USEF?} circuit or similar...
_HOWEVER, make darn sure it is clearly understood if you were to board their... your horse is a private animal and not to be used for any competitions or lessons by anyone!!!_ 
Can't stress that enough...
Once you go to your first intercollegiate show you will understand those words when you see riders, horses and the two thrown together...:-x
If you have a doubt, keep your horse far away from that barn and that atmosphere.
Riders are nice, but not what you again are accustomed to....

_For now, go home...._
You are going to find it very difficult to meet your expectations of care and turnout you had.
$1400 a month is going to be nothing in cost if you do...I would honestly expect it to be many hundreds more a month for basics not including t/o and there to be rules about those lessons, shows and such....that is a show barn atmosphere you described but you are on the other end now of being the boarder _not_ the owners daughter/son.
A new world you are discovering...
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

THIS is what caught my eye:

"Then they start telling me things they agreed to when we were looking there no longer apply- they don't want me to go to shows myself, only through them. No jumping outside of a lesson, etc."

Excuse me?

That's not their horse. You aren't leasing the horse. Essentially, you're renting an apartment for your horse.

Would you consider a dog kennel that tried to tell you you can't take him to the park without our consent? Or the park must be one we own? And when you get to the park, you can't throw this tennis ball unless you're in tennis ball throwing lessons... conducted by us.

I don't know if that's normal or not, but that right there bugs the crap out of me, and I don't even show or board my horses. They'd have seen the last of me and my horse that very day.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh gods I feel so bad for the horses there and for you. Just leave. I couldn't even stand to witness such wilful neglect on the regular without losing my mind. I will never get over the ignorant negligent behaviour of some people.... Absolutely do what is best for your horse as hard as the sacrifice is. GL


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

OP, are you unhappy. That's reason enough. Find a different barn for your horse and give your 30-day notice. (or whatever your contract states)

What was the reason for taking him off your mother's property, since you say you don't have much time to ride anyway?




AtokaGhosthorse said:


> THIS is what caught my eye:
> 
> "Then they start telling me things they agreed to when we were looking there no longer apply- they don't want me to go to shows myself, only through them. No jumping outside of a lesson, etc."
> 
> ...


At many large show barns, this actually *is* the norm. No jumping unless you are in a lesson. No shows until the barn is going to a show together. 

....for me too, I could never board at such a barn as that would not fly with me, but that is the norm at many of the big English show barns. FYI.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow. I had no idea.

That would seriously grate on my nerves. Its like OP is paying someone 1400.00 a month to be told how to use her own horse.

I suppose I can kind of understand the jumping on the barn property - there might be liability issues or even a way to sue the barn for any horse or rider injury, but the leaving and showing of your own accord?

Can't go to a show without ALL TEH OTHER BOARDERS and you all go together to barn approved shows? Almost sounds like a cult.  YOU MUST only associate with us...

Nope. No way.

Thank you for the answer, Beau. That just... mind blown.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> I suppose I can kind of understand the jumping on the barn property - there might be liability issues


To my knowledge, it usually is a liability issue.



AtokaGhosthorse said:


> Can't go to a show without ALL TEH OTHER BOARDERS and you all go together to barn approved shows?


At some of the upper level barns, you are also required to buy matching tack - saddle pads, blankets, jackets, etc. that are in the barn colors and with the barn logo. 

To me, seems kinda crazy, but this is the norm for a lot of the circuit barns. So I guess it just depends what you are used to.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

This is no joke, but it reminds me of one:

Girl shows up for her first riding lesson. The instructor says, "We'll do a trust exercise: you let yourself drop off the horse, and I'll catch you!"

The girl slides of the horse and, Thud! hits the ground.

The instructor says, "This is your first lesson: never trust anyone in the horse world. That'll be $40."


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

mmshiro said:


> This is no joke, but it reminds me of one:
> 
> Girl shows up for her first riding lesson. The instructor says, "We'll do a trust exercise: you let yourself drop off the horse, and I'll catch you!"
> 
> ...


And that's probably the cheapest lesson any of us will ever have in the horse world.


----------

